# MSI K9A2-CF mit AMD x6 CPU



## Old-Man (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Forum!

Ich betreibe ein MSI K9A2-CF Board AM2+ mit 790x Chipsatz und kann eine AMD X6 CPU einsetzen, der 1055T/125W ist bereits unterwegs, wobei die Turbooption nicht nutzbar sein wird.
CPU-Z Validator 3.1 Derzeitige Konfiguration!

Grund für das CPU-Update ist Black-Ops. Läuft mit derzeitiger Konfiiguration nicht ruckelfrei im Zweikampf(Lags).

Frage1:

Reicht der Wechsel der CPU allein aus um ruckelfrei zu spielen, oder muss ich komplett auf AM3 wechseln? Ist in 2-3 Monaten eh vorgesehen, die CPU wurde vorgezogen, damit nicht alles auf einmal neu muss.

Frage2:

Mein derzeitiges NT besitzt nur 350 Watt, für die Graka zu wenig!^^
Ein 620 Watt NT ist unterwegs.
Können die Ruckler dadurch entstehen, oder ist es doch die CPU?
Die Graka läuft mit low Settings, kein AA und der gleichen.

Wenn ihr mehr Infos benötigt, einfach fragen.

MfG Old-Man


----------



## Ahab (28. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen!

Der Tausch der CPU wird das Loch stopfen, zumindest in minimalen Details wird die 9800GT da noch allerhand stemmen können. 

Je nach Auflösung und AA-Bedarf wird die 9800GT aber definitiv recht schnell an ihre Grenzen stoßen. Der Hexa Core wird aber im Vergleich zum alten Athlon einen enormen Schub geben. 

Sofern der Prozessor auf das Board passt musst du keineswegs auf AM3 umsteigen. Du besitzt ja bereits 2GB DDR2 RAM, da würde ich ganz einfach ansetzen und noch 2GB draufpacken. Denn von einem Wechsel auf AM3 hast du keinerlei (!) Performance-Vorteile, sofern sich nicht erst und nur dadurch ein CPU Wechel vollziehen lässt. Bedenke nämlich, dass AM3 zur nächsten Prozessorgeneration nicht kompatibel sein wird! Ein Aufrüsten zugunsten der Zukunftssicherheit ist hier daher nicht zu vollziehen.


----------



## Old-Man (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Ahab!

Danke für deine Antwort!



> Sofern der Prozessor auf das Board passt musst du keineswegs auf AM3  umsteigen. Du besitzt ja bereits 2GB DDR2 RAM, da würde ich ganz einfach  ansetzen und noch 2GB draufpacken. Denn von einem Wechsel auf AM3 hast  du keinerlei (!) Performance-Vorteile, sofern sich nicht erst und nur  dadurch ein CPU Wechel vollziehen lässt. Bedenke nämlich, dass AM3 zur  nächsten Prozessorgeneration nicht kompatibel sein wird! Ein Aufrüsten  zugunsten der Zukunftssicherheit ist hier daher nicht zu vollziehen.


Mit dieser Aussage bestätigst du eigentlich meine Annahme , nach dem ich den Wiki-Artikel gelesen hatte.

DDR-SDRAM ? Wikipedia

Demnach wäre auch ein Aufrüsten auf DDR2-1066 nicht wirklich sinnvoll, auch nicht auf DDR3-1600, liegt halt an der theoretischen Leistung von DDR3-1600, die in der Praxis nicht die doppelte Leistung hergibt.^^

Ok, schaue mir mal die DDR2-800 an, eventuell gibts noch was besseres. ^^


----------



## Ahab (28. Dezember 2010)

Was du machen könntest: deinen RAM verkaufen, was draufpacken und dir davon ein DDR2-1066 Kit holen, 4GB, alternativ 4GB DDR2-800 als ganzes Kit, um jedwede Schwierigkeiten aus dem Weg zu räumen. In der Regel ergeben sich aus Mischbestückungen jedoch keine Probleme - praktisch und theoretisch sowieso. Wichtig ist, dass die Kits zusammenpassen, bezüglich Timings, Spannung und Taktraten.

Und um das Thema noch abzurunden: klar, durch DDR3 ergeben sich (nicht nur theoretisch) deutlich höhere Datenraten und Bandbreiten. Hier wird immer weiter nachgebessert und ausgeweitet, um der Panik vor zu geringer Bandbreite innerhalb der Architekturen Rechnung zu tragen. Fakt ist jedoch, und das war bereits vom Wechsel zu DDR2 von DDR der Fall: die Performance steigt kaum bis gar nicht (auch bei RAM Tuning), da gar nicht so viele Daten bewegt werden, um diese riesigen Datenkanäle auszunutzen. Es ist, als würde man eine Autobahn immer und immer wieder verbreitern und ausbauen, obwohl immer nur der gleiche LKW da drauf entlangfährt. 

Daher kann ich eigentlich nut jedem empfehlen seinem guten AM2+ Board noch mal so richtig die Sporen zu geben!


----------



## Old-Man (28. Dezember 2010)

Ok, diese sollen es werden!

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR2 - DDR2-1066 - OCZ DIMM 4 GB DDR2-1066 Kit

Werden laut MSI auch unterstützt/sind getestet! 

Nachtrag:

Ist es eigentlich in Ordnung die X6 CPU mit Boxed-Kühler zu betreiben? Mein Bestellter kommt erst später mit NT!


----------



## Ahab (28. Dezember 2010)

Gute Wahl.  Auch wenn es günstiger geht.


----------



## Old-Man (28. Dezember 2010)

Juhuuuuuuu.... Post war da ..... nun liegt der X6 vor mir !



> st es eigentlich in Ordnung die X6 CPU mit Boxed-Kühler zu betreiben? Mein Bestellter kommt erst später mit NT!



Übertakten lohnt eh nicht, weil ich nicht weiß, wieviel Watt die CPU aufnehmen würde und wieviel Watt das Board liefert !

Kann hier jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## Ahab (28. Dezember 2010)

Glückwunsch! 

Naja wenn der neue CPU Kühler unterwegs ist, dann lässt es sich sicher bis dahin mit dem boxed Kühler aushalten.  Was für ein 350W Netzteil besitzt du denn? 

Das Board ist meines Wissens nach für CPUs bis 125W ausgelegt. Bis 3,2 GHz solltest du ihn bekommen, auch mit sanfter Spannungserhöhung. Letztere würde ich aber nach Möglichkeit vermeiden, wird aber sicher auch nicht unbedingt nötig sein. 

Insgesamt bietet das Board eigentlich recht umfangreiche OC Funktionen für den Preis, den es mal gekostet hat.


----------



## Old-Man (28. Dezember 2010)

So CPU ist eingebaut und läuft. Bios wurde vor ca 1 Woche neu aufgespielt , Version 1D. Settings sind auf Default .



> [  Was für ein 350W Netzteil besitzt du denn? /QUOTE]
> 
> Ein Seasonic, bringt max 17A, für die Graka, müssen aber 20A sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ahab (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke das Seasonic kommt für die paar Tage auch mit der Überlast klar.


----------



## Old-Man (28. Dezember 2010)

So der Seitenaufbau ist nun rasant gegenüber zuvor, mit optimierteren Settings im Bios.
Im Bios sind nun zusätzliche Einstellmöglichkeiten vorhanden, da traue ich mich aber nicht heran. ^^

Ups, der Multiplikator steht aber falsch ?

CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## Old-Man (28. Dezember 2010)

Der Multiplikator wird nach dem Hochfahren wieder runtergesetzt, ist in CPUI-Z zu sehen, geht auch nur bis x12,5, würde aber allemal reichen, denn über den FSB gingen nochmals ca 250Mhz, pro Kern.

Der Boxed-Kühler ist sehr laut!


----------



## Ahab (28. Dezember 2010)

Nein das ist normal, hier ist Cool´n`Quiet am Werk. Das setzt den Takt herunter, wenn keine Leistung nötig ist - wie zum Beispiel beim Idlen oder Surfen. 

Der Multiplikator sollte unter Last auf 14 gehen - ergo 2800 MHz. AM besten du lädst dir mal Prime und lastest den Prozessor aus. Dann müsste er sich bei CPUZ mit 2,8 GHz melden.


----------



## Old-Man (28. Dezember 2010)

> Nein das ist normal, hier ist Cool´n`Quiet am Werk. Das setzt den Takt  herunter, wenn keine Leistung nötig ist - wie zum Beispiel beim Idlen  oder Surfen.


OK, sieht danach aus .

Mein PC, ohne OC, schafft den 32M Benchmark von Prime in 9,483 sec.

Was Black Ops macht, sehe ich, wenn ich bei meinen favorisierten Serven spielen kann.
Soweit alles klar bei mir, bis auf den lauten Lüfter. 
Einziger Vorteil, man hört wie Cool`n Quiet arbeitet.

Achso, habe nun auch die x14 im Bios gefunden und eingestellt, läuft mit 2800Mhz .


----------



## Old-Man (28. Dezember 2010)

CPU-Z Validator 3.1 , damit schafft er es in 9 sec, was auch immer das bedeuten mag. ^^


----------



## Old-Man (28. Dezember 2010)

CPU-Z Validator 3.1 , sogeht es auch noch.^^ 8,6 sec.


----------



## Old-Man (28. Dezember 2010)

Whow! Hier ist jetzt aber Schluß!

CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## Old-Man (29. Dezember 2010)

Habe nun das 620 Watt NT und den anderen CPU-Kühler installiert und die Latenzen nachgebessert!

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

32M in 8,5 sekunden, etwas besser als gestern.^^

Leider sind sämtliche Tools zur Spannungseinstellung von AMD und MSI nicht mehr verwertbar, somit steht alles auf Auto. Gibt es ein Tool mit dem ich die Spannungen auslesen kann? Mein Ram benötigt 2V, voreingestellt waren oft nur 1,9V.

Black Ops ruckelt immer noch leicht, aber ich hoffe das es sich gibt, wenn der RAM auf 4GB erweitert wird.

Ich habe eine Onboard Netzwerkkarte von Realtek die den PCIe-Bus nutzt, kann es auch daran liegen, weil Desktopanwendungen wesentlich schneller ablaufen, als Online?


----------



## Old-Man (29. Dezember 2010)

Noch ein kleines Update:^^

Konnte nun die Latenzen auf den alten Wert von 15 zurücksetzen.
Es gibt für das AMD-Tool AOD ein Update bei MSI, mit dem gleichen Releasedatum wie das Bios 1D .
Speicher hat nun nach dem Systemstart 2V .
Den Busmaster habe ich deaktiviert, bringt online bei Black Ops etwas weniger ruckeln, verschlechtert aber den 32M-Wert(8,2 sec)

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Ich habe die OC-Möglichkeiten nicht ausgereizt, da sollte noch was gehen, vorallem bei den Latenzen mit anderem Speicher! 

Man sollte vielleicht nur über das Tool Ocen und im Bios Werte einstellen, mit denen das Betriebssystem auch sicher startet, dann über das Tool andere Werte testen.


----------



## Old-Man (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe die Latenzen noch einmal verschärft:

5-5-4-15-20 @ 2,05Vläuft nun stabil.Die Ruckler unter Black Ops werden immer weniger, sollten also bei 4GB OCZ-Ram ganz verschwinden.

Kennt jemand die Latenzen des OCZ-PC 8500@1000Mhz?


----------



## Old-Man (30. Dezember 2010)

Auslagerungsdatei von XP Pro wurde eine eigene Partition auf einer neuen Festplatte zugewiesen ( WD 500GB Caviar-Black), verhindert ein Defragmentieren der Auslagerungsdatei..
Jetzt Ruckelt es nicht mehr bei Zweikämpfen!

Beginne gerade mit den Prestigelvln, habe mehr Abschüsse als zuvor!


----------



## Old-Man (2. Januar 2011)

Jetzt rennt es mit 2GB DDR2 800+ wie blöd, musste dazu die config_mp.sys wieder anpassen, nachdem ich sie zuerst auf die 2 KernCPU angepasst hatte.


Habe es im Black-Ops-Sammelthread gepostet, es scheint immer noch welche zu geben, die Lags haben.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2548010-post2708.html


----------



## Old-Man (5. Januar 2011)

Habe heute meine OCZ erhalten und teste gerade etwas aus.
Sie laufen auf Bank 3+4, 1+2 geht nicht, wegen dem CPU-Lüfter.
Dazu mal eine Frage:

Bank 3+4 laufen doch auch mit Dual-Channel?

Im Desktopbereich habe ich noch an Geschwindigkeit zulegen können, vermutlich wegen der Erhöhung auf 4GB Ram.

Herstellerseitig sind die Riegel mit 2,1-2,15V angegeben, laufen aber auch mit 1,9-2V.^^

CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## Old-Man (5. Januar 2011)

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Ramspeed scheint ausgereizt, 270Mhz FSB will er nicht mehr!
CPU scheint ohne Vcore Erhöhung auch ausgereizt bei 1,3V, weniger Vcore, um Strom zu sparen, geht auch nicht!


----------



## Old-Man (5. Januar 2011)

Seht selbst! 

CPU-Z Validator 3.1 

Vcore unverändert!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1576363


----------



## Old-Man (6. Januar 2011)

Da das OCZ-Rams auf meinem Board unter BO nicht zuverlässig läuft, habe ich die ADATA-Rams in die ersten beiden Slots mit eingesetzt, so sind alle Bänke belegt.

Der TLB-Bugfix wurde im Bios deaktiviert und der Turbo aktiviert.

Was soll ich sagen, der Turbo läuft und beschleunigt die CPU auf 4,125Ghz, je nach Anforderung, bei 1,336-1,45VCore, wird automatisch erhöht.
Cool and Quiet soll aktiviert werden.


----------



## Old-Man (10. Januar 2011)

Hi!
Nach dem ich heute Morgen noch die NB auf 2600Mhz takten konnte, versagt offensichtlich mehr und mehr der Spannungswandler der CPU, der hält die Last auf Dauer nicht aus, immer mehr Bluescreens.

Bei mir wird demnächst ein neues Board fällig sein.
Zur Zeit läuft alles innerhalb der Spezifikation.


----------



## Old-Man (13. Januar 2011)

Update!

Es läuft im MaxxMem² nun besser ohne große Übertaktung der CPU, aber mit 2600Mhz NB.



> Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Mehr FSB Takt = Mehr Leistung ?


----------



## Parzival (16. Januar 2011)

Ahab schrieb:


> Denn von einem Wechsel auf AM3 hast du keinerlei (!) Performance-Vorteile, sofern sich nicht erst und nur dadurch ein CPU Wechel vollziehen lässt.



Also das stimmt so nicht ganz. Ich hab ja auch das MSI K9A2-CF. Auf der letzten LAN hab ichs direkt vergleichen können. Allein durch die neue SB 850, sind Festplatten, USB und LAN viel schneller. Gerade USB nimmt um etwa 50% an Fahr auf. Da ist das MSI K9A2 einfach nur lahm. 
Aber wenns nur ums zocken geht, dann machen die beiden Sockel keinen wirklichen Unterschied. Und auch zwischen 800er und 1066er Ram ist fürs spielen kein wirklicher Unterschied zu spüren.

Achso: fürs übertakten und solche Spielereien ist das MSI Board auch nicht gemacht. Da machst du dir das Ding nur vollends zur Sau. (Ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung! )


----------



## Old-Man (16. Januar 2011)

> Achso: fürs übertakten und solche Spielereien ist das MSI Board auch  nicht gemacht. Da machst du dir das Ding nur vollends zur Sau. (Ich  spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung! )


Die NB ist das Problem! Die hat bereits im Idle eine gemessene Temperatur von 60°, die unter Last alle paar Minuten um 1° steigt, der Standardkühler ist dafür nicht ausreichend.



> Allein durch die neue SB 850, sind Festplatten, USB und LAN viel schneller



Wie hoch hattest du NB und HT getaktet?
NB 2600Mhz
HT 2340Mhz geht nur mit dieser CPU und dazugehörigem Bios.
Die Spannungen sind alle default.


----------



## Parzival (16. Januar 2011)

Mit meinem Athlon 64 X2 komme ich bei HT und NB nicht nennenswert höher! Also default. Hatte aber einen ziemlich interessanten Vergleich auf der letzten LAN-Party. Meine Externe Festplatte an meinem USB ca. 21 mb/s schreiben. Am MSI 890fx gd70 mit Phenom 2X6 schrieb mit über 32 mb/s. Das find ich schon ziemlich beachtlich. 
Und ich glaube nicht das du den Chipsatz auf dem K9a2 so hoch getaktet bekommst, dass du die gleiche Performance erreichst.


----------



## Old-Man (17. Januar 2011)

> Und ich glaube nicht das du den Chipsatz auf dem K9a2 so hoch getaktet bekommst, dass du die gleiche Performance erreichst.


Ist nicht mein Ziel den Datenträgerdurchsatz auf ein anderes Chipsatzniveau anzuheben. 
Ziel ist es, den Turbobetrieb zuverlässig betreiben zu können, ohne es zu übertreiben, dazu gehört scheinbar eine wesentlich kühler bleibende NB.
60° im Idle mit 4 Kernen sind zu viel, darum überlege ich den O-Kühler der NB gegen einen Ötzi zu tauschen.
Je mehr Kerne aktiviert sind, desto früher kommt der Bluescreen.


Nachtrag:
Ich fände es gut wenn sich noch mehr melden würden, unabhängig von ihren gemachten Erfahrungen.

Ich hatte zunächst auch einen Athlonx2 4850e auf dem Board, damit war kein HT von mehr als 1100Mhz machbar, die NB machte auch nur maximal 2080Mhz. Der FSB/Referenztakt lief bereits immer auf 240Mhz. Scheinbar war immer die NB-Kühlung der limitierende Faktor.
Neues Gehäuse, Ötzi und ein zusätzlicher 140mm Gehäuselüfter sind bestellt.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/136050-verbesserung-der-nb-kuehlung-geplant.html


----------



## Parzival (17. Januar 2011)

Also ich finde ne FSB von 250 MHz schon ziemlich krass. Mit meinem Athlon schaff ich kaum die 220. Mit neuer Kühlung wird das vllt. nochmal interessant. Ich werde dein Blog hier mal weiterverfolgen!


----------



## Old-Man (17. Januar 2011)

> Also ich finde ne FSB von 250 MHz schon ziemlich krass. Mit meinem Athlon schaff ich kaum die 220.


250Mhz sind eher Standard beim OCen, Spezies gehen bis zu 300Mhz und mehr, wenn es das Board hergibt, benötige ich aber nicht !
Setze deine Bioseinstellungen mal auf Default und Update dein Bios über Liveupdate 5. Das AMD-Tool lass weg, bringt eh nichts, übernimmt auch keine Spannungsänderungen dauerhaft und ließ bei mir im Bios den Multi für den HT auf max 5x begrenzt. Erst eine Deinstallation und erneutes installieren des Tools, brachte mir im Bios die Multis, Biosversion 1D, über 5x wieder zu Tage.^^

Wenn die AM3+ Boards getestet sind, werde ich eh die nächste Möglichkeit nutzen und umsteigen.


----------



## Old-Man (17. Januar 2011)

Habe nun alles auf Default, nichts mehr übertaktet.
6 Kerne @ 2800Mhz
NB und HT @2000Mhz, Ram@800Mhz, Ref.-Takt@200Mhz

Die Temperatur ist im Idle zum übertakteten System nahezu gleich, steigt aber nicht mehr weiter an.
1-2° Unterschied bezeichne ich als Messtoleranz zu gestern!
Scheint als könne der Ötzi hier Abhilfe schaffen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Benchmark unter MaxxMem²
Mit diesen Settings steigt die Temperatur der NB auf 62°C nach 4 Maps, ca 20min, in BO!
Nicht wirklich flüssig spielbar, neigt zu Microruckler.


----------



## Old-Man (18. Januar 2011)

> Und auch zwischen 800er und 1066er Ram ist fürs spielen kein wirklicher Unterschied zu spüren.


Da ich beide Rams drin habe und mit Latenzen von 5-5-5-15-2T betreibe, habe ich es mal angetestet.

Bei 800Mhz Microruckler, bei 1066Mhz, Ref-Multi auf 2,66, keine Microruckler!
Bei bestimmten Setups und Konfigurationen der Hardware, bei Spielbarkeit im Grenzbereich, kann es scheinbar sehr wohl nützlich sein. Es bringt nur dann keinen Vorteil, wenn die Hardwarezusammenstellung incl Setup bereits über dem Minimum des flüssigen Spielens liegt.
Hierfür von DDR2 800 auf DDR2 1066 zu wechseln lohnt sicher nicht, da gibt es andere Schräubchen an die man drehen könnte. 
Die ADATA Vitesta Extreme Edition DDR2 800+ laufen so am absoluten  Maximum @1,9V.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1604273


----------



## Old-Man (19. Januar 2011)

Teile sind angekommen und ich werde mich an den Umbau machen.
Wenn ich mich nicht mehr melde, dann gab es einen Mainboardcrash und ich muss auf ein neues Board sparen. 

Bis denne!


----------



## Old-Man (19. Januar 2011)

Hehe... wieder on!

Der Umbau des NB-Kühlers auf Ötzi ist ein Klacks , ca 5min, musste nicht einmal den Freezer13 ausbauen, die Graka hat genügt.
Idletemperatur des Hexacores derzeit in CoreTemp mit 16°, real sicher +10°mehr, das war aber die sonst angezeigte Temp , naja, die Heizung NB sollte nun kühler laufen und der Luftdurchsatz sollte sich ebenfalls durch das Gehäuse und dessen Lüfter verbessert haben.
Wäre nicht das Klackern der Tastatur, ich würde denken ich hätte einen Hörsturz, so leise ist er nun.
Festplatten kaum wahrnehmbar, dabei war die Raptor immer die Lauteste.

Vom Big-Tower bin ich begeistert, sowas feines hatte ich noch nie!
2x230mm Lüfter incl. + 1x 140mm Lüfter zugekauft.
Sry... muss mal sehen was geht!


----------



## Old-Man (19. Januar 2011)

NB kommt übertaktet im Idle nicht über 35°, nicht am Sockel des Kühlers gemessen, sondern etwa 2cm darüber!
Zuvor, wir einnern uns, mit gleichen Einstellungen alle 2-3min um 1° steigend.

Reftakt 250Mhz
NB-Takt 2500Mhz
HT 2000Mhz
CPU 6Kerne@2875Mhz.


----------



## Old-Man (19. Januar 2011)

1h Idle, Temps gleichbleibend!
Auffällig ist nur, das nach dem Abnehmen des vorderen Seitendeckels die Temp der NB wieder fällt.^^
Mal sehen, ein Lüfterchen sollte die Temperatur der NB nochmals senken.

[User-Review] EKL Alpenföhn "Ötzi" Northbridgekühler - Forum de Luxx nicht meins!

30min BO max 45°, hat sich für mich gelohnt.

Wenn ich morgen Zeit finde, liefere ich noch ein Foto nach!

CPU-Z Validator 3.1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei diesem Test lief die CPU mit Turbo auf 3900Mhz, leider ließ sich in CPU-Z nicht mitverfolgen, ob er auch zum Einsatz kam und wenn, mit wieviel Kernen. Temp der NB max 42° bei 5 Durchläufen.


----------



## Parzival (20. Januar 2011)

Hört sich ja ziemlich gut an. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass mit einem aktuellen Prozessor noch soviel aus dem Board rauszuholen sei. Mal schauen vllt. hat das Brett doch noch ne Zukunft bei mir.


----------



## Old-Man (20. Januar 2011)

> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass mit einem aktuellen Prozessor noch soviel aus  dem Board rauszuholen sei. Mal schauen vllt. hat das Brett doch noch ne  Zukunft bei mir.


Gib der Omma den Turbo an den Rolli und sie läuft zu neuer Höchstform auf!

Auffällig bei MaxxMem² waren ohne Ötzi und neuem Gehäuse , stärkere Schwankungen im Ergebnis.
Neue CPU brauchst du bei einem neuen Board auch, eventuell ein neues Gehäuse, neue Graka, neues NT usw, das sind Kosten um die man nicht herum kommt, kann man vorziehen.
Wo man so kurz vor dem Release der AM3+ Boards noch sparen kann, ist das Board und der Hauptspeicher, indem man den Ötzi aufsetzt. Ausserdem hat mir der Umbau viel Spaß gemacht und ich würde es jetzt jederzeit erneut machen.
1055T + Ötzi ca 200€, in etwa der Preis für ein gutes AM3-Board + 0815 DDR3 Ram.

Bei Raumtemperatur von 20° liegt die NB-Temp bei 39° während ich surfe und hier schreibe, ohne Ötzi lag sie bei 60-62°, aber bei geöffnetem Fenster.

Ich habe mir noch ein Goodi gegönnt. Eine temperaturgesteuerte Lüfterregelung incl. einem 40mm Lüfter der nur 1cm dick ist und somit zwischen Ötzi und Freezer passen sollte, dann lege ich den Ötzi wieder auf Eis.... naja .... zumindest hoffe ich auf eine noch coolere NB.

Bilder im Anhang hinzugefügt, leider zu groß geraten,muss noch üben. ^^


----------



## Old-Man (21. Januar 2011)

Mit einem Mini Kaze 40mm nur aufgelegt, sinkt die NB-Temp nochmals um ca 8-10°, löäuft mittlererweile kühler als die CPU!
Das man mit einem 70mm Lüfter annähernd auf Raumtpemperatur hinunter kühlen könnte, klingt für mich zumindest plausibel, wenn die Messung und das Equipment nur genau genug ist.

Ich werde mich in den nächsten Tagen einmal genauer mit der Luftführung, mit dem Aerocool 1000, dessen Temperaturfühler und der Einstellung der Lüfter auseinander setzen.
Mal schauen was geht. 

Bis denne!


----------



## Parzival (21. Januar 2011)

60 bis 62° ohne Ötzi? Das ist ne ganze Stange. So hoch kocht meiner nicht. Liegt vllt. an der guten Lüftung im Fenriswolf. 
Du hast absolut recht, das Basteln ist immer das beste! Hoffentlich braucht bald mal wieder ein Freund nen neuen Rechner!


----------



## Old-Man (21. Januar 2011)

> So hoch kocht meiner nicht.



Wenn du dir die NBtemperaturen einiger Pentiumboards durchliest, dann sind 60° noch kühl und wenn ich sie halbieren kann, dadurch ein stabiler arbeitendes Mainboard erhalte, why not?

So, bisher ist bei Stabilitätstests ( AOD und BO) bei 250Mhz Reftakt das Ende erreicht. Mehr Spannung auf die Rams bringt nichts, höhere Latenzen ebenfalls nicht, somit laufen NB und HT auf 2500Mhz und der Ram auf 1000Mhz effektiv.
Ein Absenken des HT bringt auch nichts.
SB hat 40° und die Rams werden nicht einmal handwarm.
Was könnte noch limitieren, weiß jemand was ?
Ich meine was von anheben einer anderen Spannung der CPU gelesen zu haben, wenn die NB hochgetaktet wird, weiß aber nimmer wo. ^^


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (21. Januar 2011)

Die Werte würde ich auch gerne mit meinem Quadcore erreichen. Ist aber leider Essig bei mir... Ich habe nämlich noch die erste Revision von dem Board und da ist bei 95W Feierabend.  Das Board ist aber ein Dauerläufer, so lange lief kein Board bei mir.


----------



## Old-Man (21. Januar 2011)

> Die Werte würde ich auch gerne mit meinem Quadcore erreichen.


Weit davon ab dürftest du eigentlich nicht sein!
Neuestes Bios aufspielen, Treiber ebenfalls und schauen was geht.
Limitierende Faktoren sind Ref/FSB-Takt, der geht nicht über längere Zeit mit mehr als 250Mhz und eventuell die NB bei dir.
Mit Ref-Takt und Ram-Multi habe ich gerade experimentiert, egal wie eingestellt, bei mehr als 250Mhz ist nach ablauf einer gewissen Zeit Feierabend, Freezer oder Neustart, der Ram könnte noch etwas mehr 1066Mhz( FSB 267Mhz)
Bei Spannungserhöhungen im AOD-Tool, werden sie nach Neustart zurückgesetzt, also nichts dauerhaftes. Ohne die Spannungen fixen zu können, geht nicht mehr, weiß nicht mal ob man beim Ref-/FSB-Takt eine Spannung erhöhen kann.^^
Auf diesem Board mehr als 3900Mhz zu fahren macht keinen Sinn, dann wird die NB zum Flaschenhals.
Formel dazu:
CPU-Takt x 2:3,15 = NB-Takt.



> Ich habe nämlich noch die erste Revision von dem Board und da ist bei 95W Feierabend.


Steht auf dem Karton oder Seriennummer ( steht auf der Rückseite des Boards ) bei MSI abgleichen unter CPU-Support.



> Das Board ist aber ein Dauerläufer, so lange lief kein Board bei mir.


Ich glaube mein K7 von Asrock hatte ich länger, ca 5 Jahre , dann dieses ca 3 jahre, alles nur wegen COD. ^^
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vom Bios vorgegebene Spannungen, ausgelesen mit AOD-Tool :
CPU VID     1,300V
NB VID       1,150V
Mem VDDQ 1,900V/ für bisher erreichtes, vollkommen ausreichend, eher Undervolting^^
Mem VTT    0,950V nicht veränderbar
CPU VDDc    1,296V
NB Core       1,1V
NB-PCIe       1,1V nicht veränderbar
CPU-HT        1,2V

Bei einem Ref-Takt von 267Mhz=1068mhz effektiver Ramtakt, stürzt die Performance förmlich ab, auch bei einem Rammulti von 1,66= ca 886Mhz effektiver Ramtakt. HT- und NB-Multi =9x , entspricht 2400Mhz.

Fazit:

Lieber zur Black-Edition greifen und CPU-Modell so hoch wie es vom Board unterstützt wird auswählen, dann braucht es auch kein übertakten durch Erhöhung des Ref-/FSB-Taktes, man könnte 1066er Ram ausreizen und mit dem nach oben offenen Multi die CPU in sinnmachende Regionen bringen.


----------



## Old-Man (22. Januar 2011)

Ich fand einen Eintrag meines Boards in der High Score Liste.!

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - High-Score-Liste maximaler FSB/Referenz-Takt
Dort werden mit dem MSI K9A2 CF auch nicht mehr als 264Mhz Ref/FSB-Takt erreicht und es muss nicht mal stable laufen. ^^


----------



## Old-Man (22. Januar 2011)

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

267 Mhz FSB/Ref-Takt sind nur mit den ADATA-Riegeln @2,1V möglich, bei einem Multi von1:1 auch 300Mhz, aber wer braucht schon 1:1.^^
Woran das liegt kann ich nur vermuten.
Es gehen auch 270Mhz aber leider nicht stable.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besser wird es nicht mehr, meine Sachen sind ausgereizt!


----------



## Old-Man (23. Januar 2011)

Ich benötige ein Tool, mit dessen Hilfe ich aussagekräftig den Datendurchsatz der Datenträger messen kann!
Sandra funzt nicht!


----------



## Old-Man (25. Januar 2011)

Update:

Habe mich dazu entschlossen mir den Mugen 2 Rev.B SCMG-PCGH  zuzulegen.
Grund:
Er baut etwas schmaler und dürfte die ersten Rambänke nicht überbauen, dann müssten auch die OCZ in die ersten beiden Slots passen.
Habe die ADATA mal auf Bank 3+4 laufen lassen, kommen auch nicht weiter als die OCZ.
270 Mhz REF-Takt bekomme ich nur mit 6er Latenzen zum Laufen, mit den OCZ in Bank 1+2 sollte da noch was gehen.
2700Mhz NB-Takt sind kein Problem, musste dazu die Spannung auf 1,25V erhöhen, ebenfalls laufen 6Kerne mit 3,8Ghz, ohne Vcoreerhöhung.


----------



## Old-Man (26. Januar 2011)

Kurz und knapp:
Wenn die 4GB der OCZ nicht wären, wäre es ein glatter Fehlkauf!
Können in keinster Weise mit den ADATA konkurieren. Spannunganhebung bis 2,3V, trotzdem keine NB von 2700Mhz verkraftend.
Nun gut, das Ocen ist für mich ersteinmal beendet, 5h Frust reicht.



Achso, der Mugen läuft ohne Lüfter, kein Platz! CPU wird ca 5° wärmer im Idle, konnte Aufgrund des mimosenhaften Verhaltens der OCZ noch keinen Belastungstest machen .


----------



## Old-Man (28. Januar 2011)

Letztes Update!

Durch eine Unachtsamkeit, Deckellüfter war ausgeschaltet, habe ich mir die ADATA beschädigt, kann nur noch mit Standardeinstellungen on.

Neue, gute DDR2 sind doppelt so teuer als DDR3, daher ziehe ich den Umstieg auf AM3 vor.
Für den Preis der OCZ bekomme ich fast 8GB DDR3, auch wenn ich nur 4gb nehme und das Ersparte auf das Board drauf lege. 

So wird es ein ASUS-CrosshairIVFormula mit 4GB G.Skill Ripjaws 1600 werden, was den Verlust der ADATA versüßt!
Beim Umstieg auf einen Hexacore es nicht übertreiben, nur machen was ohne Spannungsanhebung geht, das erhält die Freude daran länger, vorallem dann, wenn einige auf dem C4F nicht mehr Leistung raus holen, als auf einem AM2+ Board.


Schade!


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (28. Januar 2011)

Nix gut!  Aber naja, der RAM auf meinem Board ist auch der Grund warum ich noch nicht gewechselt habe. Es tut mir einfach um die sauguten DDR2-Mushkins leid. Wenn ich wechsle - dann wieder auf ein MSI-Board. Noch reicht mir der PC (auch aus ökonomischen Gründen), aber das kann in 2 Monaten schon gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz anders aussehen.  Vielleicht kommt dann eine Intel-Plattform, mal schauen!


----------



## Old-Man (29. Januar 2011)

> Es tut mir einfach um die sauguten DDR2-Mushkins leid.


Die könntest aber sicher noch zu einem guten Preis verkaufen.

Der Umstieg auf Hexacore mit Ötzi, am Besten 1090T BE, sollte dir aber noch mindestens 6-9 Monate Zeit geben, dann sollte auch AM3+ ausgereift sein und man weiß was geht. Die Leistung benötigt kaum jemand wirklich.


----------



## Old-Man (31. Januar 2011)

Meine ADATA fuktionieren doch noch, keine Ahnung was hier abgeht.
Möglicherweise arbeitet die Hardware bei 3,8Ghz und hohem FSB zu sehr am Grenzbereich/Limit, so daß sich kein wirklich stabiler Arbeitspunkt einstellen lässt.
Mit 3,6Ghz, 260Mhz FSB und 2600Mhz NB- und HT-Takt ist zumindest ein alltagstaugliches Setup für mich gefunden.


----------



## Parzival (1. Februar 2011)

Hi! Du wirst kaum glauben, aber ich hab auch den Mugen 2 auf dem Board. Hatte damals gehofft das der den Athlon x2 passiv kühlen kann. Aber leider war das nix. Prozzi zu warm und Luftstrom im Gehäuse zu schwach. Hab den Fenriswolf von Scythe. Die Standardlüfter mit nur 800 Umdrehungen sind leider zu schwach. Naja mal schauen was noch wird. Hoffentlich kommt bald der Bulldozer.


----------



## Old-Man (1. Februar 2011)

> Du wirst kaum glauben, aber ich hab auch den Mugen 2 auf dem Board.  Hatte damals gehofft das der den Athlon x2 passiv kühlen kann. Aber  leider war das nix.


Ne, musst schon aktiv kühlen!
Habe den Lüfter mit den OCZ nur saugend montieren können, könnte es mit den ADATA mal drückend montieren, wie es eigentlich herstellerseitig vorgesehen ist.
Habe Idle max 25-26° und beim Stabitest max 46°, ohne neues Gehäuse incl der Lüfter wären es 10° mehr.
Anders montiert, 4° weniger im Stabitest, Idle bleibt gleich.



> Die Standardlüfter mit nur 800 Umdrehungen sind leider zu schwach.


Mehr machen meine auch nicht, allerdings 2x 230mm (Vorn+Deckel) und 1x 140mm (hinten).
Dir fehlt der Lüfter am Mugen. Ich habe die PCGH-Version! Der Lüfter macht bei 100% 850RPM, der Deckellüfter ist lauter, ist das Einzige was ich aus meinem System wahrnehme, ein leichtes rauschen.


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Februar 2011)

Zum Foto:

Den Freezer 13 solltest du aber schon, wenn in dieser Achse mit dem Lüfter zur NB einbauen.
Der bläst entgegen den erzeugten Luftstrom des Deckenlüfters und dadurch die Warmluft des Freezer 13 auf die NB.
Deshalb hat sich die NB auch in dieser Abhängikeit so Grad für Grad weiter erwärmt!!!

Was den Luftstrom angeht, wäre die Montage des Freezer 13 um 90° nach rechts gedreht, mit dem Lüfter zu Gehäusefront, optimaler. Da kannst du dir sogar den Deckenlüfter ganz sparen!
Diese Drehung geht aber nur mit einem Intel-Sockel.

Von AC, ist in diesem Punkt, der Freezer Xtreme mit oder ohne Rev.2 besser geignet. Beachte, bei dem ist die Einsaugrichtung an der Kabelhalterung-Seite, anders als üblich, wie bei allen anderen herkömmlichen Lüftern!


----------



## Old-Man (5. Februar 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis! 
Wurde alles bereits geändert, nun werkelt ein MugenII Rev.B PCGH drin und bläst von der Ramseite her.
Der hat von der Kontaktplatte her sogar noch einen Vorteil, er kann leicht versetzt eingebaut werden, für den Fall, das er einen Ramslot abdecken würde.
Das Foto ist nicht mehr aktuell, meine Batterien der Kamera leer.

Die Temperaturen der NB waren immer hoch mit dem Hexacore, hatte den freezer 13 zunächst korrekt eingebaut, aber so heizte er mir den CPU-Kühler auf.
Der Ötzi hat mit Hexacore schon seine Berechtigung.


----------



## Old-Man (6. Februar 2011)

Reiche die Bilder mit Mugen2 RevB PCGH mal nach!
Der Kühler ist ohne Versatz montiert.


----------



## Old-Man (28. März 2011)

Habe seit ca 6 Wochen ein C4F in Betrieb und stelle keinen spürbaren Unterschied in Spielen fest! Die Übertaktbarkeit des 1055T ist zwar besser, bringt derzeit aber keinen Vorteil, auch hier würde ein PhenomII 4 Kerner in BE Ausführung genügen.
Auch bei den HDDs gibt es im Einzelbetrieb keinen spürbaren Vorteil.

Wer also ein AM2+ Board + PhenomII 4kerner derzeit sein Eigen nennt, sollte auf AM3+ warten, um die volle Kompatibilität des BD zu erhalten.


----------

